# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Jos jedan biser iz Milinoviceva ministarstva

## Deaedi

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/sok...ac-clanak-6192




> ŠOKANTNA IZJAVA SAVJETNICE MINISTARSTVA ZDRAVSTVA
> Šokantna izjava: Dijete koje nije dojeno moglo bi postati i zlostavljač
> - Prva prevencija alkoholizma, kocke, anoreksije ili bulimije, čak i da čovjek ne postane zlostavljač, počinje s dojenjem - rekla je dr. Ivanka Taskov, viša stručna savjetnica iz Ministarstva zdravstva.
> Autor: Sonja Hoffman30.07.2009 18:57
> zadnja izmjena: 30.07.2009 19:11 (Foto: AFP)
> - Prva prevencija alkoholizma, kocke, anoreksije ili bulimije, čak i da čovjek ne postane zlostavljač, počinje s dojenjem - rekla je dr. Ivanka Taskov, viša stručna savjetnica iz Ministarstva zdravstva na jučerašnjoj Unicefovoj tiskovnoj konferenciji u povodu Međunarodnoga tjedna dojenja. Još je nekoliko puta ponovila tu tvrdnju.
> 
> Propušteno zadovoljstvo
> 
> ...

----------


## daddycool

pa u biti je to apsolutno točno, moglo bi postati i nobelovac i nogometaš i astronaut i pjesnik, sve mogućnosti su otvorene

----------


## Deaedi

Žalosno je da jedna takva izjava dobije ovakav prostor u medijima i praktički zasjeni sve druge napore.

----------


## Angie75

> Žalosno je da jedna takva izjava dobije ovakav prostor u medijima i praktički zasjeni sve druge napore.


To sam i ja pomislila.
Baš šteta. Što ćemo kad je samo senzacionalizam bitan   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Frida

Kakve veze ima izjava dotične sa Zaštitom dojenja? 


Osim što bi nas sve trebalo zaštiti od takvih   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> Žalosno je da jedna takva izjava dobije ovakav prostor u medijima i praktički zasjeni sve druge napore.


da  :Sad: 
sve dobro što je rečeno na toj pressici jučer je palo u drugi plan
ja nisam bila tamo, novinarka me zvala za izjavu

----------


## Maja

> Kakve veze ima izjava dotične sa Zaštitom dojenja? 
> 
> 
> Osim što bi nas sve trebalo zaštiti od takvih


i mislim da ovaj pdf jest pravo mjesto za ovoi
između ostalog i zato jer, ako je u ministarstvu ovako jaka svijest o važnosti dojenja, zašto ga onda ne podupru i riješe hrvatsku kriminala i kocke ?

----------


## MGrubi

1 budala baci kamen u bunar
niti 40 mudraca ga neće izvaditi van

osječam se ko u Kafkinom Procesu

jednostavno hne mogu doći sebi koji nas idioti vode, jel moguće da su ih sve skupili na 1 hrpu?

----------


## ivarica

trebalo bi vidjeti na sto su to pretplaceni u mzss, svako malo izadju s nekom spornom studijom za koju samo oni znaju

----------


## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=80540

----------


## meda

sto to nije ona koja je bila na prezentaciji filma BBB? sjecam se da je i tada govorila nesto u tom stilu, ili neka druga, sto je jos gore, jer ocito nije samo jedna

----------


## Maja

ona je

----------


## LIMA

Naravno da ne mislim kako će dijete koje nije dojeno biti kriminalac ali gledala sam nedavno jednu dokumentarnu emisiju gdje su radili istraživanje na svinjama (svinje u mozgu imaju neki dio za emocije isto kao i ljudi).
Bile su 2 skupine praščića, jedne je svinja dojila cijeli period koliko svinje doje u prirodi, a druge su rano odbili od sise, pa su ih onda podvrgavali kojekakvim testovima.
Stavili su ih u vodu, ovi koji su sisali lijepo su lagano plivali, a ovi drugi su se panično bacakali.
Pa su im doveli neke nove praščiće u društvo, ovi koji su sisali su ih prihvatili, i nisu dizali frku oko toga, bili su mirni, njuškali, a ovi drugi su ih grizli i napadali. I još takvih stvari, a sve s istim ishodom. Na kraju su zaključili da prerani prestanak dojenja može čak promijeniti karakter. (Možda ovo ima veze s tom izjavom  :? )

Nedavno sam čula u emisiji za selo, govorili su o krmačama koje se prase i brizi prije i nakon prašenja i posebno su naglasili da je vrijeme odbijanja od sise jako stresno za male praščiće i da treba oprezno s njima tada.
Nismo svinje ali.......

----------


## krumpiric

> sto to nije ona koja je bila na prezentaciji filma BBB? sjecam se da je i tada govorila nesto u tom stilu, ili neka druga, sto je jos gore, jer ocito nije samo jedna


ma ona je, nisu trebali napisati ko je to rekao, odmah sam znala  :Rolling Eyes:  
joj, kako je muuuuudra, pravi psiholog  :Evil or Very Mad:  


uništava toliko tuđih napora svojom jezičinom   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

kod svinja se vjerojatno radilo i o tome da su im uskratili i ostale kontakte s majkama krmacama (ako nisu to ljudi napravili, onda je vrlo vjerojatno krmaca sama, nakon sto su joj mlade odvojili od nje)

da je savjetnica gledala taj dokumentarac, izasao bi naslov - dojenja djeca bolje plivaju   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> trebalo bi vidjeti na sto su to pretplaceni u mzss, svako malo izadju s nekom spornom studijom za koju samo oni znaju


x.

----------


## ivarica

u 18h na 101 u aktualcu maja ce komentirati ovu izjavu

----------


## sorciere

> Nismo svinje ali.......


  :Rolling Eyes:  

pun mi je kufer kojekakvih istraživanja tog tipa... 

ja ću jednom nekog zadavit golim rukama, kad čujem izjavu o dojenoj i nedojenoj djeci...    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ako ništa drugo - da dokažem suprotno, jer ja sam dojena (tako mi kažu) - bar dvije godine.

----------


## maria71

pa kad je već to istraživanje nek provjere jel hitler bio dojen, džingis kan, kaligula , aleksandar makedonski i ostala ekipa .....

treba dati podršku, educirati i širiti znanje o dojenju  kao što je rekla maja na 101

----------


## Tashunica

> Naravno da ne mislim kako će dijete koje nije dojeno biti kriminalac ali gledala sam nedavno jednu dokumentarnu emisiju gdje su radili istraživanje na svinjama (svinje u mozgu imaju neki dio za emocije isto kao i ljudi).
> Bile su 2 skupine praščića, jedne je svinja dojila cijeli period koliko svinje doje u prirodi, a druge su rano odbili od sise, pa su ih onda podvrgavali kojekakvim testovima.
> Stavili su ih u vodu, ovi koji su sisali lijepo su lagano plivali, a ovi drugi su se panično bacakali.
> Pa su im doveli neke nove praščiće u društvo, ovi koji su sisali su ih prihvatili, i nisu dizali frku oko toga, bili su mirni, njuškali, a ovi drugi su ih grizli i napadali. I još takvih stvari, a sve s istim ishodom. Na kraju su zaključili da prerani prestanak dojenja može čak promijeniti karakter. (Možda ovo ima veze s tom izjavom  :? )
> 
> Nedavno sam čula u emisiji za selo, govorili su o krmačama koje se prase i brizi prije i nakon prašenja i posebno su naglasili da je vrijeme odbijanja od sise jako stresno za male praščiće i da treba oprezno s njima tada.
> Nismo svinje ali.......


aaaaaaaaaaaaaa zato moj mali svaki puta potone kad ga stavim u more   :Rolling Eyes:  

baš me zanima kakav bi mi to zaključak trebali izvući iz ovoga, ili da pozovemo ovu savjetnicu, ona bi nam to sigurno razjasnila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LIMA

> pun mi je kufer kojekakvih istraživanja tog tipa... 
> 
> ja ću jednom nekog zadavit golim rukama, kad čujem izjavu o dojenoj i nedojenoj djeci...


Ne kužim zašto se uznemiravati oko toga? Takve izjave ustvari  mogu samo ići na ruku nedojenoj djeci. Što god loše u životu napraviš mama ti je kriva jer te nije dojila   :Grin:  

(Jedan moj prijatelj je okrivio mamu za to što nije završio fakultet jer je pušila u trudnoći   :Laughing:  )

----------


## sorciere

> Ne kužim zašto se uznemiravati oko toga?


možda zato što dalje netko komparira s prascima?   :Mad:

----------


## LIMA

Komparacija ljudi - prasci bi vjerujem mogla biti uvredljivija za svinje nego za ljude   :Grin:  
Da se razumijemo, to nisam JA istraživala (ako na mene misliš) niti izvodila zaključke, mada ne vidim zašto se ne bismo mogli uspoređivati s drugim vrstama, pa makar to bili i prasci (I jedni i drugi smo sisavci, a svinje su jedne vrlo fascinantne životinje. Radije bih da me se uspoređuje sa prascima nego s nekim ljudima   :Grin:  .)

Ne vidim razlog zašto se tome pridaje tolika pozornost, ja sam navela jedan od razloga što ju je moglo ponukati na izjavu takvog tipa ali da mi smeta ili me to zabrinjava, uopće ne.
Stalno čitamo o ovakvim ili onakvim istraživanjima (to je očito sada IN), kažu npr. i da je za zdravi djeteta dobro da ima kućnog ljubimca pa meni ne pada na pamet zbog toga imati životinju u stanu, s tim ću riskirati i to pokušati kompenzirati nečim drugim. Tako gledam i na ovo s dojenjem.

----------


## sorciere

> Ne vidim razlog zašto se tome pridaje tolika pozornost


zato što je nama koje nismo mogle dojiti - dovoljno teško i bez ovakvih nebuloza.

----------


## Deaedi

> LIMA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da ne mislim kako će dijete koje nije dojeno biti kriminalac ali gledala sam nedavno jednu dokumentarnu emisiju gdje su radili istraživanje na svinjama (svinje u mozgu imaju neki dio za emocije isto kao i ljudi).
> Bile su 2 skupine praščića, jedne je svinja dojila cijeli period koliko svinje doje u prirodi, a druge su rano odbili od sise, pa su ih onda podvrgavali kojekakvim testovima.
> Stavili su ih u vodu, ovi koji su sisali lijepo su lagano plivali, a ovi drugi su se panično bacakali.
> Pa su im doveli neke nove praščiće u društvo, ovi koji su sisali su ih prihvatili, i nisu dizali frku oko toga, bili su mirni, njuškali, a ovi drugi su ih grizli i napadali. I još takvih stvari, a sve s istim ishodom. Na kraju su zaključili da prerani prestanak dojenja može čak promijeniti karakter. (Možda ovo ima veze s tom izjavom  :? )
> 
> Nedavno sam čula u emisiji za selo, govorili su o krmačama koje se prase i brizi prije i nakon prašenja i posebno su naglasili da je vrijeme odbijanja od sise jako stresno za male praščiće i da treba oprezno s njima tada.
> ...


Pa cuj, a mozda je bas "normalnija" reakcija ove druge, "nesisacke" skupine, nego samo mirno, apaticno reagiranje na nove okolnosti (voda,  novo društvo...). Kaj ako netko zakljuci da je sisanje kod ovih prascica pogubno djelovalo na njihov karakter i osobnost   :Grin:  , te ce mozda biti skloni depresiji...

----------


## LIMA

> Pa cuj, a mozda je bas "normalnija" reakcija ove druge, "nesisacke" skupine, nego samo mirno, apaticno reagiranje na nove okolnosti (voda,  novo društvo...). Kaj ako netko zakljuci da je sisanje kod ovih prascica pogubno djelovalo na njihov karakter i osobnost   , te ce mozda biti skloni depresiji...


Otkud ti to da su bili apatični  :? , pa baš su bili simpatični (koliko to već praščići mogu biti   :Grin:  )! 



...Ali dosta o prascima, pričajmo malo o nama   :Grin:  




> Ne vidim razlog zašto se tome pridaje tolika pozornost
> 			
> 		
> 
> zato što je nama koje nismo mogle dojiti - dovoljno teško i bez ovakvih nebuloza.


Ajoj sorcierre, ja sam mislila da si s obzirom na toliki staž ovdje već cijepljena protiv toga   :Love:  
Ja na to gledam ovako: u tom periodu života djeteta dojenje *je* definitivno najbolje za njega, no takvih trenutaka u životu djeteta  ima nebrojeno i ne znam ima li koji roditelj koji je u SVAKOM trenutku njegova života djetetu omogućio ono što je za njega najbolje. Podizanje djeteta nudi bezbroj mogućnosti za pravilno usmjeravanje ili sribavanje njegovog razvoja, a mi samo možemo pokušavati taj omjer svesti na najnižu moguću razinu rizika.
Ako razgovaramo o tek rođenoj i maloj djeci (a ovdje je najviše tema o tome) naravno da dojenje tu iskače ali gledano u cjelokupnom razvoju djeteta do odrasle dobi, to postaje tek jedan sićušni dio mozaika.


Ja bih naglasila ovo:



> - Osim hrane dijete iz dojke sisa ljubav, no ukoliko ga majka nakon toga ostavi u krevetu i ne obrati mu se do drugog podoja dijete će također biti emocionalno zakinuto i postoji mogućnost razvoja nekog od poremećaja poput anoreksije koja u prenesenom značenju ocrtava uskraćivanje ljubavi, a ne hrane - pojasnio je dr. Gruden i dodaje da u većine ljudi s poremećajima osobnosti postoji manjak majčinske ljubavi, no dojenje ponavlja, nije presudno.


Možda dojenje tu ima prednost jer majka hoće-neće mora biti u kontaktu s bebom za vrijeme hranjenja, dok majka koja hrani dijete na bočicu ne mora nužno biti fizički prisutna za vrijeme hranjenja, tu mislim na one mame koje podupru bočicu jastučićem i puste da se beba hrani sama (a ima ih!). Ne može se svo hranjenje na bočicu svesti pod isti nazivnik kao ni dojenje.

----------


## Danka_

Ta žena je tendenciozno interpretirala i neovlašteno ekstrapolirala rezultate nekog istraživanja, koje se vjerojatno odnosilo na blagotvoran utjecaj dojenja na emocionalni i psihički razvoj bebe. Taj dobar utjecaj nije sporan, ali potpuno je nemoguće na osnovu njegovog postojanja zaključiti da bi nedojeni "mogli postati" ovakvi ili onakvi. 

Njena izjava jednostavno je neistinita, nategnuta i glupa. 

Neistinite informacije same po sebi loše su i neetične.

Posljedice takvog nastupa također su loše:
1. vrijeđanje nedojene djece i njihovih majki, etiketiranjem da se radi o potencijalnim kriminalcima
2. Kompromitacija laktivizma - da ne ulazim u detalje, jasno je. Iako bi se tu dalo napisati dosta teksta... 

Zbog toga treba razgovarati o ovoj temi. Gospođa je pogriješila i trebala bi preuzeti odgovornost za svoje postupke i ishitrene izjave. Ona je plaćena (novcem poreskih obveznika!) da bude savjetnica u ministarstvu, i bio bi red da posao za koji je plaćena obavlja korektno, a pogreške koje se ponekad događaju trebala bi znati ispraviti ili ublažiti.

----------


## sorciere

danka X!

lima:

koliko možeš biti cijepljen kad si:

jednoroditelj
carica
nedojilica

?????????????????????????????

kad smo već kod prasaca ili svinja - svinjarije doživljavam još od vremena dok je kikica bila u mom trbuhu.

tadašnji gradonačelnik, boris buzančić: vi ste GLUPI zato što želite roditi
 sljedeći gradonačelnik, branko mikša: vi i vaše dijete NISTE OBITELJ. 

u međuvremenu dovoljno materijala (svinjarija) za napisat knjigu....

plus jedan pomoćnik ministra prije koju godinu: pun mi je kufer TAKVIH (jednoroditelja)

i zato ostajem kod svoje izjave (iako sam dugo dojena), da ću jednom nekog zadavit golim rukama zbog SVINJARIJA koje pričaju.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Gospođa je pogriješila i trebala bi *preuzeti odgovornost* za svoje postupke i ishitrene izjave. .


gle, ako je HDZ-ovka, onda je cjepljenja protiv preuzimanja odgovornosti, tako da od tog niš ne bu

----------


## LIMA

> lima:
> 
> koliko možeš biti cijepljen kad si:
> 
> jednoroditelj
> carica
> nedojilica
> 
> ?????????????????????????????


Jednoroditelj, carica i nedojilica - kako si ti to napisala zvuči kao smrtni grijesi   :Grin:  Na ovom forumu je ovo možda nešto strašno ali u stvarnom životu ima puno gorih stvari...

Mojoj sestri je muž poginuo u ratu u trenutku kada je imala sina od 4 godine i bila trudna 4 mjeseca sa kćeri (u nepoznatom gradu gdje su se netom doselili bez ikoga svoga). Uz sve to, dojila ih je vrlo kratko. 
Sada predispozicije za zdravi razvoj te djece usporedi s predispozicijama svoga djeteta.  
(Moram reći da su danas ta djeca sasvim normalni zdravi mladi ljudi.)



(Kad smo već kod teorija glede dojenja - koliko tek ima "teorija" o štetnim posljedicama za zdravi psihički razvoj od produljenog dojenja?)

----------


## Mrvna

> Ne vidim razlog zašto se tome pridaje tolika pozornost
> 			
> 		
> 
> zato što je nama koje nismo mogle dojiti - dovoljno teško i bez ovakvih nebuloza.


*X*

U zadnje vrijeme se sve više susrećem s osudom kampanje koja promovira dojenje, kao da se radi o nečem negativnom. Vjerujem da ovakvi ispadi igraju veliku ulogu.

----------


## leonisa

> Na ovom forumu je ovo možda nešto strašno ali u stvarnom životu ima puno gorih stvari...


Lima, ovo je toliko netocno.....

----------


## Tashunica

> Na ovom forumu je ovo možda nešto strašno ali u stvarnom životu ima puno gorih stvari...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Lima, ovo je toliko netocno.....


nije to samo netočno, ima se tu još štošta za reći...

----------


## LIMA

> Na ovom forumu je ovo možda nešto strašno ali u stvarnom životu ima puno gorih stvari...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Lima, ovo je toliko netocno.....


Nisam sigurna da te razumijem - je li netočno to da ima gorih stvari od nedojenja ili da na ovom forumu to nije tako strašno  :? 

Iz moje perspektive: Ja stvarno volim ovaj forum i svaki dan sam tu, ali ponekad mi treba jedan odmak od tolike količine savršenosti. 
Kao mali štreberčić upijam sve i pokušavam primijeniti na sebi i svojoj obitelji ali vidim da ne mogu i to me strašno frustrira.

Rodila sam na leđima i na drip i bila sam stvarno utučena i neutješna kada sam ovdje čitala mišljenja o takvim porodima, a prvotno sam imala lijepo sjećanje na svoj porod.
Plakala sam zbog adaptiranog u rodilištu "jer im se crijevna flora možda nikada neće razviti kako treba", prije svakog cijepljenja se molim Bogu i noge mi klecaju jer sam svašta pročitala o cijepljenju, plakala sam kada je moja mama nahranila I. sa posoljenom juhom prije njegovog 1. rođendana i svaki put strepila hoće li mu netko dati nešto što nije "po tablici", ako pojede hrenovku osjećam se kao da sam mu dala otrov, a da ne govorim o pelenama, dezodoransima, hrani, deterdžentima, ulošcima i još milijun stvari o kojima se tako bombastično priča da ja ponekad imam osjećaj kako živim na tempiranoj bombi. 
Iz te perspektive ovaj sporni članak ne zaostaje daleko za stavovima nekih forumaša (ovdje ne mislim generalno na stavove udruge Roda) o nekim drugim područjima života.

----------


## maria71

lima vrlo malo ljudi živi po tim "forumskim  " pravilima, čim to prihvatiš bit će ti lakše.

ja nisam  upoznala veliku masu ljudi s foruma, no ipak dovoljno da zaključim da je jedno forum i pisanje na njemu  a jedno stvarni život...


naravno postoje iznimke  koje žive savršeno -što fod to bilo , ali isto tako kao  što ne mogu provesti kolovoz u Balmoralu jelte, tako isto svoje dijete ne mou upisati na japanski i aikido i  skuhati mu kašicu sa rosnom vodom sa Himalaja...  ( karikiram, namjerno da se nebi netko ,jelte , osjetio prozvanim /om ) 

opusti se, i oprosti sebi prošlost, trudi se u sadašnjosti za bolju budućnost

----------


## apricot

> Rodila sam na leđima i na drip i bila sam stvarno utučena i neutješna kada sam ovdje čitala mišljenja o takvim porodima, a prvotno sam imala lijepo sjećanje na svoj porod.
> Plakala sam zbog adaptiranog u rodilištu "jer im se crijevna flora možda nikada neće razviti kako treba", prije svakog cijepljenja se molim Bogu i noge mi klecaju jer sam svašta pročitala o cijepljenju, plakala sam kada je moja mama nahranila I. sa posoljenom juhom prije njegovog 1. rođendana i svaki put strepila hoće li mu netko dati nešto što nije "po tablici", ako pojede hrenovku osjećam se kao da sam mu dala otrov, a da ne govorim o pelenama, dezodoransima, hrani, deterdžentima, ulošcima i još milijun stvari o kojima se tako bombastično priča da ja ponekad imam osjećaj kako živim na tempiranoj bombi. 
> Iz te perspektive ovaj sporni članak ne zaostaje daleko za stavovima nekih forumaša (ovdje ne mislim generalno na stavove udruge Roda) o nekim drugim područjima života.


to su stvari koje trebaš raščistiti sama sa sobom.
nešto možeš držati pod kontrolom, nešto ne možeš i s time se moraš pomiriti.

i ja sam mislila kako mi je prvi porod bio super (a prošla sam sve, od dripa, preko danonoćnog ctg-a, do epi i nalijeganja na trbuh   :Rolling Eyes:  ), dok nisam ovdje vidjela koliko je to - loše.
ali, ne mogu se sada gristi oko toga jer jednostavno - nisam znala da treba drugačije.
ne grizem se ni zbog toga što sa 9 godina nisam motala sarmu. ni to nisam znala.
što se hrane tiče, nema potrebe da budeš opterećena, tu su stvari u tvojim rukama.
ako ti misliš da je ok povremeno dati hrenovku... pa daj! u čemu je problem? šta te briga što je ja ili netko drugi ne dajemo?
niti živimo zajedno niti imamo zajedničku djecu, niti su nam ista kućna pravila.
meni je super što nikada u životu djetetu nisam kupila smoki (mislim na stariju), ali je grozno što sama pojedem po pola kile rahatlokuma   :Rolling Eyes:  
ne možeš uvijek i u svemu biti "ispravna".
opusti se i uživaj   :Love:  

a ovo što se insinuira na različitost RL i forumskog pisanja...
eto, upoznala sam barem stotinu ljudi sa Foruma, družila se s njima... i moram reći kako ni kod koga nisam primijetila da živi išta drugačije od onoga kako piše.
a ne znam ni zašto bi...

----------


## maria71

ne insinuiram nego iznosim svoje, osobno mišljenje i doživljaj... ne tražim potpise i odobravanje, drago mi je da postoje i različita mišljenja, dapače ....


no ja sam se opekla i to je to ... prestara sam da se mijenjam

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Na ovom forumu je ovo možda nešto strašno ali u stvarnom životu ima puno gorih stvari...
> ...


pa, naravno, da sam mislila na to da na ovom forumu to nije strasno. niti igdje. niti bi trebalo biti.

ti zivis svoj zivot i radis sve u njemu radi sebe, ne radi drugih.
i pri tome mislim da ako strijepis prije cijepljenja djeteta da ne strijepis jer ce te netko krivo pogledati ako ne strijepis vec valjda radi sebe i djeteta.
ne dajes djetetu hrenovku ili pak dajes, ali ta je odluka i odgovornost na tebi i tko sam ja ili itko drugi da ti spocitava tu odluku.

i da, upada mi u oci izjava da je na ovom forumu nedojenje nesto strasno jer meni je upravo ta izjava bombasticna i samo ceka da eksplodira.
jer ako zagrabis malo ispod povrsine vidjet ces da si u krivu.

 :Love: 

i molila bi da ova rasprava ne ode u smijeru RL, VL, lik i djelo, rekla-kazala-napravila-ucinila....hvala  :Smile:

----------

